# [SOLVED] Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers



## HgPot

My Toshiba Satellite L305-S5919 came with Windows Vista Home Basic, and I downgraded to Windows XP Professional, with Service Pack 3. 

There are key combinations involving the "Fn" Key and using the "F" Keys at the top of the keyboard, and they don't work. I think that they may need drivers, for which I cannot find. Please help!


----------



## dai

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

check here


http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...5919&selCategory=2756709&selFamily=1073768663


----------



## HgPot

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

That is just a general downloads page of my model...I think that you may have chosen options but they were saved in the cache and/or cookies.


----------



## dai

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

i searched through a large number of links but could not pinpoint what installs the fn on a toshiba

do you have the driver disk that came with the laptop


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

Go to the link that dai has there and page 2, utility keyboard, 2nd one from bottom page.


----------



## HgPot

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

I downloaded the only one under "Keyboard", and when I installed it, it said that there was no Toshiba Module found.


----------



## dai

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

this one but look at the install instructions they may throw a spanner in the works as it has to be installed before the other drivers

http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/util_hotkey_27423A.exe


----------



## HgPot

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

That is the same driver that I downloaded, which still has no instructions.


----------



## dai

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

look on the toshiba site where it is listed for the install instructions

this is likely the problem

it has to be installed before the other drivers


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

I might have to agree with DAI here there are drivers that need to go first before all others sometimes in order for everything to work properly on the computer in question.


----------



## HgPot

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

That's odd that they would have to be there first...does that mean that I have to uninstall all of the other drivers ((Video, Audio, LAN, wLAN, WebCam))?


----------



## dai

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

that is what it indicates


----------



## HgPot

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

That's no fun...is there a quick way to do this?


----------



## dai

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

not that i found


----------



## HgPot

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

Okay...I manually uninstalled all of the drivers and restarted.

Running the Keyboard driver installer gives me the same error as before.


----------



## dai

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

i would suspect something has happend to the k/board or it's connections


----------



## HgPot

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

Well I have replaced it.


----------



## dai

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

is every thing ok now


----------



## HgPot

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

No, the Fn keys still don't work.


----------



## dai

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

pm'd someone else to have a look at the problem


----------



## GZ

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

Hey HgPot, did you decide whether you are going to upgrade to 7 or not. Is this the same laptop???

I want to help you out with this, but I need to be home to dig into the problem and I am currently at work. I will post back in a few hours when I get home and have a chance to look into this.

Regards,
gz


----------



## GZ

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

Download and install Toshiba's Common Module Utility from the link below and then reinstall your hotkey drivers.

http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/util_common_modules_28289A.exe


----------



## GZ

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

HgPot,

Did you ever get this issue sorted?


----------



## HgPot

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Fn Key Drivers*

I installed 7x64 and the keyboard works just great now.


----------



## dai

glad you got it sorted


----------

